# Sockeye Salmon, a  Yardbird, and more. QView Heavy



## thunderdome (Jul 26, 2010)

On Sat I wanted to try brining some salmon, so I found a nice piece of fresh sockeye. While I was there I picked up a $4 chicken as well.

I found "Bob's brine" by searching the site here. I mixed up some brown sugar, salt, bay leaves, garlic, onion powder, etc w/ some water and simmered for an hour.  I took it off and let it get to room temp, then added ice to the mixture in a tub, then added the salmon, and let sit in fridge for about 4-5 hours.

Here is the brine for the salmon








Here's the specs on the Sockeye







After rinsing and drying, i threw it on this soaked cedar plank







I used Kirklands Sweet Mesquite seasoning on this one. With a little bit of kosher salt, and some brown sugar to top it all off







Set the fish in the fridge for a few, while I spatchcocked a chicken to throw on the smoker with the the fish. I used an herb seasoning with some seasoning salt







They both went on the smoker. Using Kingsford comp and apple wood. Ran @ about 250 degrees. Here is the salmon after a short time







And here is the bird. I squeezed some parkay over the skin as I put on the smoker.







I also had some chicken breast strips cut up and soaking in some spicy BBQ sauce with a little Terryaki mixed in, and about a dozen shrimp in a garlic herb marinade. Fore sides..  some asparagus, bell pepper, and portabello's were cut up and ready. These were all goin on the grill while the smoker was doing it's thing

























Here's the sockeye after the smoke (took to 140)













Here's the bird. Taken to 165. Then to be quartered and thrown on the grill skin side to crisp skin













Here's the final plate. The whole chicken was put away for dinner this week, but I did taste test, and it was great


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 26, 2010)

That all looks great !!! Good job !!


----------



## smokeydrewsky (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow that looks delicious. Great job on the Salmon - just seeing it is making my mouth water!


----------



## thunderdome (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. I've got leftovers to work on tonight


----------



## hhookk (Jul 26, 2010)

That looks awesome. Cedar plank salmon is one of my favorite things to make. Everything else looks great too.


----------



## roller (Jul 26, 2010)

What a meal thats great you did a real job on that !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timrenner (Jul 26, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 26, 2010)

Now that is one fine looking plate of food you have there Thunder. Now those leftover are going to be the envy of the job for sure.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 26, 2010)

If we still gave out points, I'd give you some for that salmon.  Fine looking presentation.  Being from the Pacific Northwest, I'm sure glad I didn't have to pay what you did for your sockeye.  You did it's memory well.  It's spirit ascended.


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 27, 2010)

fantastic pictures. i could almost taste it!


----------



## thunderdome (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:


NWDave said:


> If we still gave out points, I'd give you some for that salmon.  Fine looking presentation.  Being from the Pacific Northwest, I'm sure glad I didn't have to pay what you did for your sockeye.  You did it's memory well.  It's spirit ascended.


Thanks Guys. I miss the points system too. Can you catch your own or what are you paying per pound?


----------



## nwdave (Jul 27, 2010)

ThunderDome said:


> Quote:
> 
> Thanks Guys. I miss the points system too. Can you catch your own or what are you paying per pound?


Yeah, could catch my own but it's pricey when you consider the boat and gear or a charter and gear.  I picked up some fresh sockeye (just flown in from Alaska) for 8.98/lb a couple weeks ago.  They're pushing Copper River salmon for about 9.98 and up.   The fancy resturants around here bid on what comes in off the plane, then the rest of us can go to the local grocery stores to choose.  Most of the fish processors have a contract with Alaska Airlines for the Copper River run, but believe me, other salmon from other less known rivers taste just as good.


----------

